# how to overclok my gpu and proccy..???



## Arnab boss (Jul 2, 2013)

hey guys..i want to overclock my cpu....need help..also i am a noob in overclocking....

my config is in my signature...so help me out guys..

thanks...


----------



## Chaitanya (Jul 2, 2013)

Arnab boss said:


> also i am a noob in overclocking....



1. Why do you want to overclock??
2.Have you got a decent CPU Cooler?
3.Avoid it..


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Jul 2, 2013)

Overclocking the GPU is really easy. Use the utility provided with the graphic card.

> Increment the core clock, memory and shader in increments of; say; 20 MHz initially and gradually reduce it to 5 MHz.

> After every few increments, run some graphic intensive game for ~15 mins. and closely monitor the temperatures.

> If the temps start increasing or random objects start appearing on the screen, decrease the clock to last stable overclock.

> Iterate till you achieve the maximum stable overclock.


----------

